# Hệ thống Điện > Break Out Board, Controller >  CKD test - USB3T-02 - Mạch đệm, Mach3 USB Bread out Board (BOB)

## CKD

*CKD test - USB3T-02 - Mạch đệm, Mach3 USB Bread out Board (BOB)*

_Vơi tinh thần người việt dùng hàng việt. Robot3T vừa ra mắt giới thiệu sản phẩm USB3T BOB rút gọn dành cho Mach3. Thấy sản phẩm này rất phù hợp với anh em đam mê chế tạo (DIY) máy CNC. Nên tranh thủ mang một bộ về dùng thử xem sao._

Tạm thời nóng lòng quá mà lại lười biếng nên lấy tạm những thứ có sẵn.. đấu nối test ngay cho nó nóng. Sợ để qua ngày thì sự hào hứng nó tụt xuống..
Cấu hình thử nghiệm như sau:
- Laptop (mục đích USB là cho mấy chú này) I5, 8G ram, SSD, Win7 64bit.
- Mach3 USB3T Bread out Board (BOB) made by Robot3T.
- IM483 driver kết hợp với step nema23, 2A, microstep 1/10 (2000ppr).
- Config step per:2000, v:3000, acc: 100/50.
- Power Supply 24V 2.3A có chút vấn đề, sẽ đề cập ở dưới (chỉ có vậy.. sau này tìm nguồn công suất lớn hơn rồi test lại)











Cuối cùng là cái clip

----------

anhcos, Bongmayquathem, duonghoang, Ga con, h-d, kekea, Ona, phuocloi0407, robot3t, saudau, secondhand, sieunhim, tcm, thuhanoi, vanlam1102

----------


## CKD

Cảm nhận... 
Ưu
- Giá quá tốt.. đây là điều làm mình cảm thấy thích thú nhất. Quan điểm cá nhân gọi là "đáng đồng tiền bát gạo"  :Smile: 
- Do không sử dụng cổng LPT truyền thống nên USB3T giúp cho việc sử dụng Mach3 dễ dàng hơn. Vì bất kỳ máy tính chạy Windows (XP, Vista, Win7) nào cũng có thể chạy Mach3 miễn là có cổng USB. Mà cổng USB giờ là giao tiếp cơ bản của các máy tính.
- USB3T còn giúp cho tín hiệu điều khiển của Mach3 mượt mà hơn khi dùng trực tiếp với cổng LPT. Jitter sau bài test là không cảm nhận được. Đẩy step lên tốc độ 3000rpm một cách trơn tru. Nếu dùng LPT thì chưa chắc làm phát ăn ngay được.
- Tần số xuất xung lên đến 125kHz.
- Tính năng Ok, cài đặt đơn giản, số lượng In/Out khá đầy đủ.. với DIY cơ bản thì có thể gọi là dư dùng.

Nhược.
- Chưa thật sự đọc kỹ manual, nhưng xem lướt qua thì nội dung hơi thiếu chi tiết.. nếu so sánh với những sản phẩm tương tự mà mình đã dùng.
- Phải cài driver
- Khã năng tương thích thiết bị (driver) có hạn chế nhỏ  :Smile:  (*) sẽ đề cập cụ thể sau.

_* Các bạn xem kỹ ảnh và clip tìm điểm bất thường nhé.
** Do test với Power Supply công suất bị thiếu.. nên trong quá trình test, Power tự shutdown, nên trong clip có vài đoạn motor bị ngừng đột ngột. Do lỗi nguồn, không phải lỗi của driver hay BOB._

----------

anhcos, Bongmayquathem, Ga con, Gamo, GORLAK, h-d, robot3t, secondhand, toanho

----------


## anhcos

Thấy có câu thêm sợi dây màu đỏ CKD, đợi riviu tiếp thôi.

----------


## h-d

thiếu đường 5v out à cụ

----------


## vanlam1102

tín hiệu có bị trễ như BOB usb china không bác.
cảm ơn bác nhiều.

----------


## Ona

bác CKD cho xin số hiệu của con motor trong bài test nhé

----------


## vusvus

đợi tiếp thêm rì viu của bác, mà sao bác phải câu thêm dây đỏ thế

----------


## cnclaivung

tuyệt vời quá, này mà test với alpha chạy đỏ vitme nhĩ...

----------


## thuhanoi

> đợi tiếp thêm rì viu của bác, mà sao bác phải câu thêm dây đỏ thế


Do có opto cach ly nên phải cần 5VDC riêng cho tín hiệu PUL/DIR (đối với IM843). CHỉ thử thôi nên cụ CKD lấy luôn 5VDC từ chỗ BOB xài luôn cho tiện ấy mà.

----------

anhcos, vusvus

----------


## CKD

> bác CKD cho xin số hiệu của con motor trong bài test nhé


Motor đó là motor của china, không còn số liệu gì trên motor nên cũng chẵng rỏ. Size 57, ngắn, chỉ ước chừng là 3A/phase.




> tín hiệu có bị trễ như BOB usb china không bác.


BOB USB nào cũng phải trễ hết bác ạ. Vì giới hạn bỡi cách truyền. Trễ nhiều hay ít thì tuỳ theo mức buffer thôi.
Như một số board thì cho phép mình config thời gian buffer, một số thì không.

* Dây màu đỏ
Phần lớn BOB dù là USB hay LPT thì các output cho motor đều không qua cách ly ạ. Hầu như các BOB LPT mà mình đã dùng đều không cách ly, riêng với Mach3 USB thì Leafboy & Ecut (một loại khác chưa dùng qua) là có cách ly motor output. RnRmotion hoặc USB3T là không có cách ly. Lý do là phần lớn driver input đều có cách ly.. nên BOB bỏ qua để tiết kiệm. Vì 1 con opto tốc độ cao không hề rẻ.USB3T chỉ output tín hiệu (signal) step/dir và GND. Do đó chỉ phù hợp với những driver có input trực tiếp tới opto hoặc những driver đã được nối GND chung. Những driver đã được nối Vcc như IM483 hoặc Gecko (không nhớ rỏ với gecko) thì rất khó có thể dùng.. nếu không rành về điện.
Trong bài test mình đã phải dò tìm và móc nối 5V+ Vcc để có thể đấu nối với driver. Việc này _chống chỉ định với những bác không rành về điệ_n.. vì có thể tiền mất tật mang.. chọt chọt một hồi tèo luôn cái BOB.Các input và output mở rộng có cách ly qua opto. Mình chưa test.. nhưng thấy vậy cũng Ok.Riêng một tính năng quan trọng là PWM để control VFD analog thì chưa thấy đề cập trong hướng dẫn, CKD cũng chưa thử nghiệm đến đó nên tạm chưa ý kiến. Trộm nghĩ chắc cũng vô xì tư  :Smile: .

*Đề nghị*
Với GND out cho các tín hiệu step/dir. Đề nghị Robot3T đổi GND thành COM và có cái jump để có thể setup nó thành Vcc hoặc Gnd thì sẽ dễ dàng thích nghi với các driver hơn.Với các IO mở rộng.. đề nghị chọn mức 5V làm tiêu chuẩn.. vì 5V thì có thể thêm điện trở ngoài để dùng với 24V. Hoặc có thể dùng trở nối song song với opto (phân áp) để mở rộng khã năng input, tương thích được từ 5-24V.

Sang tuần mình sẽ chuẩn bị tốt hơn để có nhiều thông số so sánh hơn với các BOB china  :Smile: .
Một số anh Tây có thể sử dụng Mach3 trên taplet chạy Win8 và control CNC qua USB. Mình không có con nào thuộc nhóm này.. không thì test luôn.

----------

anhcos, Ga con, Gamo, h-d, Ona, robot3t

----------


## Gamo

Hoho, cụ NS đâu ùi, làm 1 cái BOB Ethernet đi cho nó máu

----------


## Ga con

Windown 64 bits vẫn chạy được hả cụ CKD.
Chắc em làm phát về test xem sao.

Thanks.

----------


## Gamo

Mấy cái BOB USB ko cần Win 32 đâu bác. Mach3 dính với Win32 chủ yếu là do cái LPT driver của nó.

----------

Ga con, robot3t

----------


## h-d

jog 2 chục một lúc được khồn cụ CKD

----------


## robot3t

> jog 2 chục một lúc được khồn cụ CKD


Chào bạn,

Tất cả các trục đều có thể jog đồng thời giống board đệm cổng LPT.

Chúc vui.

----------


## robot3t

> Motor đó là motor của china, không còn số liệu gì trên motor nên cũng chẵng rỏ. Size 57, ngắn, chỉ ước chừng là 3A/phase.
> 
> 
> BOB USB nào cũng phải trễ hết bác ạ. Vì giới hạn bỡi cách truyền. Trễ nhiều hay ít thì tuỳ theo mức buffer thôi.
> Như một số board thì cho phép mình config thời gian buffer, một số thì không.
> 
> *Đề nghị*
> Với GND out cho các tín hiệu step/dir. Đề nghị Robot3T đổi GND thành COM và có cái jump để có thể setup nó thành Vcc hoặc Gnd thì sẽ dễ dàng thích nghi với các driver hơn.Với các IO mở rộng.. đề nghị chọn mức 5V làm tiêu chuẩn.. vì 5V thì có thể thêm điện trở ngoài để dùng với 24V. Hoặc có thể dùng trở nối song song với opto (phân áp) để mở rộng khã năng input, tương thích được từ 5-24V.
> 
> ...



Chào mọi người,

Cảm ơn CKD rất nhiều về bài viết rất chi tiết, các phần cần góp ý sau khi sử dụng các bạn cứ liệt kê giùm mình. Nhóm sẽ tổng hợp và xem xét để cải tiến cho version mới hoàn chỉnh hơn.

Chúc vui.

----------

CKD, h-d

----------


## CKD

Bình cũ rượu mới. Part 2
- Steps per: 2000
- Velocity: 3000
- Acceleration: 75
- Power Supply 24V-15A
_* Lưu ý là với thông số cài đặt này thì Velocity có đơn vị tương đương là rpm, Acceleration là_ *r/s-2*




Ở part 1.. dùng power supply dõm mà motor có thể chạy được ở 3000rpm với gia tốc này. Vậy mà với part 2 thì không chịu chạy nữa.
Việc này chắc chỉ có chuyên gia về step mới lý giải được.

Dự định Part 3 sẽ là.
- Steps per: 2000
- Velocity: 3000
- Acceleration: *50*
Để xem có chạy được ở 3000rpm không?

*Tại sao là 3000rpm mà không hơn?*
- Max frequency mà BOB có thể xuất là 125kHz.
- Với mức 2000ppr thì 125kHz sẽ chạy được 125,000*60/2000=3750rpm.
- Nhưng không hiểu sao Mach3 chỉ cho set max 3100rpm (tại sao thì mình sẽ tìm hiểu). Do đó mình chọn mức max 3000rpm ~ 100kHz.

----------

anhcos, Bongmayquathem, CBNN, cuongmay, Giaduy, katerman, secondhand, thuhanoi, Tuanlm, vusvus

----------


## CKD

Dự định Part 3 sẽ là.
- Steps per: 2000
- Velocity: 3000
- Acceleration: *50*
- Power Supply 24V-15A
Để xem có chạy được ở 3000rpm không? ---> Ok! Đã chạy được tốt ở 3000rpm với gia tốc đảo chiều là 50r/s-2

_* Lưu ý là với thông số cài đặt này thì Velocity có đơn vị tương đương là rpm, Acceleration là r/s-2_




Ở part 1.. dùng power supply dõm mà motor có thể chạy được ở 3000rpm với gia tốc này (75r/s-2) và đã test với Acc 100 Ok. Nhưng motor bị đứng do PS shutdown.
Ở part 2.. dùng power supply Ok mà motor không thể chạy được ở 3000rpm với gia *75*
Ở part 3.. dùng power supply Ok motor có thể chạy được ở 3000rpm với gia tốc *50*.




> *Tại sao là 3000rpm mà không hơn?*
> - Max frequency mà BOB có thể xuất là 125kHz.
> - Với mức 2000ppr thì 125kHz sẽ chạy được 125,000*60/2000=3750rpm.
> - Nhưng không hiểu sao Mach3 chỉ cho set max 3100rpm (tại sao thì mình sẽ tìm hiểu). Do đó mình chọn mức max 3000rpm ~ 100kHz.


Hiện vẫn chưa có câu trả lời! Khi tìm được lý do sẽ công bố sau.

Dự định Part 4 sẽ là.
- Steps per: 2000
- Velocity: 3000
- Acceleration: *....>*
- Power Supply 24V-15A
Chạy chậm xem có motor có run không. Hiện tại chỉ test motor + cọng dây gút. Không có KR vs lò xo như của NS. Có thể không phản ảnh chính xác lắm, nhưng phần nào cảm nhận được độ run. Và chỉ test ở mức 2000ppr. Vì CKD chỉ dùng mức này trở lên  :Wink:

----------


## IRF945

Đã text thử bob này. 
Đánh giá như sau.
Chạy vài chục ngàn lệnh là tự reset 
Còn pcb nếu a em nào biết tí mạch thì có thể đấu in out theo ý ko vấn đề

----------


## h-d

> Đã text thử bob này. 
> Đánh giá như sau.
> Chạy vài chục ngàn lệnh là tự reset 
> Còn pcb nếu a em nào biết tí mạch thì có thể đấu in out theo ý ko vấn đề


thông tin chính xác không bác? reset xong chạy tiếp là lại bị tiếp à

----------


## IRF945

Uhm chạy thường xuyên bị reset. Mình text thử tranh 150x350 mà reset cả 5 lần.

----------

h-d

----------


## thuhanoi

Bác CKD test thử file lớn thời gian chậy lâu thử nhé

----------

h-d

----------


## h-d

cụ CKD test thử file lớn xem sao ạ

----------


## cuongmay

các cụ có máy có hàng mới test được chứ cụ CKD test không tải thì có lẽ ổn .

----------


## Gamo

Cụ IRF làm thêm bộ lọc nguồn xem sao? Dây USB dùng loại chống nhiễu

----------


## IRF945

mấy thứ lọc nguồn hay chống nhiễu thì bạn yên tâm. tại mình thường xuyên làm.
mạch này chạy hay tự động reset lắm. chạy file hơi lớn 1 tí là ướt áo ak.
còn bạn nào thích dùng để làm mô hình nhỏ thì mình hỗ trợ kỉ thuật 100% về pcb kể cả thay đổi đấu nối in out theo ý các bạn

----------

robot3t

----------


## Gamo

Thế sao nó reset ta, chẳng lẽ lỗi phần mềm? Bắt đền CKD thôi  :Wink:

----------

robot3t

----------


## CKD

1. CKD có nói nó chạy thế nào đâu.. chưa hề bảo nó trâu bò. Nên bắt đền thế nào được? Cụ Gà mập cùng nhiều bác khác cũng bảo mua về test và dùng thử mà không thấy báo cáo kết quả.
CKD bảo nó ngon trong tầm tiền. Cái này quá đúng vì có ai bán cái Mach3 USB khác mà giá new dưới 500K báo cho mình hay.

2. CKD không có thời gian để test thực tế với BOB này, mà nếu có thì cũng khó có thể làm việc lâu dài vì CKD đâu có chạy gỗ  :Wink: .

3. Còn bác nào đã và đang dùng và gặp các vấn đề khác xin cứ nêu lên để rút kinh nghiệm & hiệu chỉnh nếu có thể.

@ IRF945
4. Hay reset là thế nào, bác bảo chạy lâu & nhiều là lâu trong bao lâu và nhiều là khoảng bao nhiêu lệnh?

5. Bác dùng còn phát hiện ra nó có thiếu sót hay vấn đề gì khác?

Mình nghĩ ai phát hiện thiếu sót hay có vấn đề thì cứ nêu lên để robot3t cập nhật & khắc phục. Mình nghĩ mấy cái này có thể khắc phục được.
Robot3T tuyên bố là bản thử nghiệm nên nếu đòi hỏi phải tuyệt vời ông mặt trời ngay và luôn thì cũng hơi quá.
Chứ tinh thần học & rút kinh nghiệm thì mình Ok rồi đó, Ngay sau khi phản hồi mình thấy board đã có Pin 5V rồi.

----------

Gamo, robot3t

----------


## IRF945

5v thì không khó. Các bạn thay toàn bộ trở vcc của oppto 1k5 thành 220 là dùng 5v ok thôi.  Đối với ai biết chút điện tử

----------

Gamo, robot3t

----------


## robot3t

Chào các bạn,

Về card USB3T-02, hiện nhóm đã ghi nhận được một số vấn đề cần cải tiến và khắc phục, có những vấn đề xử lý nhanh được, nhưng cũng có vấn đề cần thời gian để giải quyết cho triệt để rồi cập nhật firmware mới từ xa cho các bạn.

Các vấn đề gặp phải mọi người cứ list ra giùm, các kĩ sư của nhóm sẽ xử lý trong thời gian sớm nhất.

Chúc vui.

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## Gamo

Lỡ mua có được đổi ko bác chú?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## robot3t

Chào bạn,

Những lỗi này chủ yếu xử lý được trên firmware và plugin. Sẽ cập nhật cho các bạn trên website và có hướng dẫn cập nhật firmware từ xa hoặc qua trực tiếp nhóm. 

Các bạn nào muốn đổi hoặc thấy không phù hợp với ứng dụng của mình có thể đổi lại cho nhóm.

Chúc vui.

----------

Gamo

----------


## CKD

Đã test chạy hơn 10h mà không bị lỗi kiểu bất thường hay quá nhiệt.
Nhưng hôm nay phát hiện lỗi này, nghi ngờ do plugin, vì test LPT & USB khác (RnRmotion) không bị.

Đã check các kiểu mà chưa đở được đòn này. Đã phản hồi về nhà sản xuất, hy vọng rỏ được nguyên nhân.



Đồng thời anh bạn AKZ250 cũng dính lỗi
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/53...ll=1#post82156

Bài tổng hợp ở đây
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/53...reak-Out-Board

----------

nhatson

----------


## IRF945

Lỗi này bị xung đột trên và nhiễu trên board. Hixx. Phát hiện lỗi này báo cho anh em rùi.

----------


## vusvus

theo e thấy thì bác bị ở dòng 712, USB3T-02 của e chạy đến dòng 5000 rồi vẫn chưa có gì, bác có muốn thử driver với plugin e dùng không e up cho

----------


## CKD

> theo e thấy thì bác bị ở dòng 712, USB3T-02 của e chạy đến dòng 5000 rồi vẫn chưa có gì, bác có muốn thử driver với plugin e dùng không e up cho


Driver & plugin của bác có nguồn từ đâu? Nếu từ 3T thì cũng giống mình, nếu từ nguồn khác thì bác úp thử.

File này thôi, file điêu khắc mình test chạy liên tục hơn 10h không có vấn đề gì.

@IRF945
Nhiễu đã được loại trừ rồi bác.

----------


## vusvus

cũng là 3T gửi cho e đó bác, mà e cũng lấy file của bác chạy chứ đâu

----------


## IRF945

Ckd thủ cho mạch chạy rồi dùng 1 que của vom kích vào phần trên mạch nó bị như vậy ngay. Text thử đi

----------


## CKD

> cũng là 3T gửi cho e đó bác, mà e cũng lấy file của bác chạy chứ đâu


Bác test file mình đính kèm à? Ngộ vậy nhỉ? Mình test lại bị.




> Ckd thủ cho mạch chạy rồi dùng 1 que của vom kích vào phần trên mạch nó bị như vậy ngay. Text thử đi


Kích vào phần trên mạch là thế nào bác?
Mình đo test trong lúc mạch đang làm việc hoài mà. Nào là VOM, đo tần số, OSC v.v... mà có bị báo lỗi gì đâu?

----------


## IRF945

Dùng 1 que thôi. 1 qua kia thả lỏng. Mình đang nghi ngờ là bị nhiễu điện từ trường trên board. Mà giờ đang đi công việc. Nên chưa tiếp tục kiểm tra được

----------


## Gamo

Nhiều khi là vấn đề phần mềm nữa: đọc sơ cái code gốc của usb3t thấy có nguy cơ "Divide by zero" cao :P

----------


## CKD

> Dùng 1 que thôi. 1 qua kia thả lỏng. Mình đang nghi ngờ là bị nhiễu điện từ trường trên board. Mà giờ đang đi công việc. Nên chưa tiếp tục kiểm tra được


Mình không bị kiểu này. Nếu không chọt bậy thì nó không reset đâu.
Mà nguyên tắc là thiết bị đang làm việc thì không được chọt vào.

Nhiễu từ môi trường và từ nguồn được mình ghi nhận khi dùng AKZ làm bob cho máy plasma. Đây là nguồn nhiễu rất mạnh, nhất là trong quá trình mồi plasma. Tuy nhiên vẫn có cách khắc phục.
Trong quá trình dùng AKZ cho những máy khác chưa ghi nhận kiểu BOB bị reset bất thường.

----------


## CKD

> Nhiều khi là vấn đề phần mềm nữa: đọc sơ cái code gốc của usb3t thấy có nguy cơ "Divide by zero" cao :P


Trước khi đưa nghi ngờ vào cái plugin thì đã test các kiểu rồi. Để loại trừ:
- test trên cả XP & win7
- test trên 3 card USB khác nhau & LPT port.
Sau khi loại trừ lỗi từ code & mach3 thì mới nghi ngờ usb.

Sau đó lại tìm thông báo lỗi trên source của usbresource thì càng khẵng định hơn nữa là thông báo lỗi từ plugin.
Nhưng khã năng lập trình, đọc code có hạn. Nên phát hiện ra báo lỗi mà không hiểu được nguyên nhân báo lỗi.

Việc đưa cả g-code lên để anh em ai có card AKZ hoặc USB3T nếu có thời gian thì test thử để loại trừ thêm nguyên nhân. Như:
- khác nhau hệ điều hành.
- khác nhau trong config mach3.
- khác nhau trong cài đặt plugin.
Vì mấy cái này về chủ quan có thể mình không check được hết.

Quan trọng hơn là tìm đúng nguyên nhân gây thông báo lỗi (dù là từ plugin). Để có thể giúp quá trình tạo g-code được tốt hơn. Có thể check lỗi luôn trong quá trình post code.

_* Nếu mình nhớ không lầm thì bob ECUT cũng xuất hiện lỗi như AKZ. Có điều lâu rồi mình không nhớ rỏ, không  khẳng định._

----------


## cncmaster

> *CKD test - USB3T-02 - Mạch đệm, Mach3 USB Bread out Board (BOB)*
> 
> _Vơi tinh thần người việt dùng hàng việt. Robot3T vừa ra mắt giới thiệu sản phẩm USB3T BOB rút gọn dành cho Mach3. Thấy sản phẩm này rất phù hợp với anh em đam mê chế tạo (DIY) máy CNC. Nên tranh thủ mang một bộ về dùng thử xem sao._
> 
> Tạm thời nóng lòng quá mà lại lười biếng nên lấy tạm những thứ có sẵn.. đấu nối test ngay cho nó nóng. Sợ để qua ngày thì sự hào hứng nó tụt xuống..
> Cấu hình thử nghiệm như sau:
> - Laptop (mục đích USB là cho mấy chú này) I5, 8G ram, SSD, Win7 64bit.
> - Mach3 USB3T Bread out Board (BOB) made by Robot3T.
> - IM483 driver kết hợp với step nema23, 2A, microstep 1/10 (2000ppr).
> ...


Bác CKD cho em hoi tí ạ, khi bác cài driver cho cái bod 3t này, thì bác vào cái phần computer manager bác cothaauys cái driver nó nhận là USB3T-02 ko ạ, cảu em nó chỉ ghi lÙ USB3t-01, khi nói vào driver động cơ chcyaj test no ko điều khiển đc bác ạ,mà cái phần plugin em dow từ trang chủ của robot3t, hướng dẫn sơ sài quá bác ạ

----------


## vusvus

Bạn cnc master nhờ robo3t gửi cho driver mới nhé, driver mới khi cài sẽ nhận là cnc robotics device

----------


## cncmaster

cảm ơn bác ạ, e gửi mail rùi mà ko thấy bên robot3t phản hồi lại  :Frown:

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Em cũng mới mua một cái bob usb3t-02. Nhìn chung thì xài khá OK. Bản mới có thêm 2 đường 5V có cả terminal kết nối. Tuy nhiên hướng dẫn sử dụng thì khá sơ sài. Nếu chưa am hiểu lắm về điện tử thì mới đọc có thể không hiểu. Trong hướng dẫn không đề cập đến ngõ analog 0-10v để điều khiển biến tần nhỉ ? Có ai thử nghiệm tính năng này chưa ạ ?

----------


## vusvus

> cảm ơn bác ạ, e gửi mail rùi mà ko thấy bên robot3t phản hồi lại


link đây nhé
https://www.dropbox.com/s/z5ym1z0tyy...river.rar?dl=0

----------


## cncmaster

> link đây nhé
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/z5ym1z0tyy...river.rar?dl=0


thank bác nhé, em dow về thử chyaj lại xem sao

----------


## CKD

Mình có liên lạc với Toại & nhân viên bên 3T.
Toại rất bận nên chuyện này bé như hạt gạo nên mình không ý kiến.
Nhưng với nhân viên thì mình hơi không hài lòng. Đã là có hảo ý góp ý để hoàn thiện sản phẩm, thì ngoài việc nhận thông tin phản hồi từ khách hàng, khi có kết quả cũng nên liên lạc báo cho khách một tiếng để cập nhật. Nhưng đằng này mình chẵng thấy tăm hơi đâu hết.
Việc cập nhật có hay không, mình chẵng biết, vì mình chẵng rỗi hơi đâu mà suốt ngày phải online trên web của 3T để chờ tin. Hay tại vì giá trị món hàng quá nhỏ, nên mặc kệ?

Bản cập nhật mới ghi ngày 07-06-2016 nhưng nội dung cập nhật thì không rỏ? Nên chẵng biết có nên cập nhật không?

----------

vusvus

----------


## cncmaster

Bác CKD có thểguuwi cho em bản mach3 và driver cái mà bác đã test đc ko, của em nó cứ ko xuất tín hiệu  ra cho driver

----------


## CKD

Chịu thôi bác ạ!
Mach3 mình dùng từ 3.42 -> 3.62 đều Ok mà?
Driver & Plugin thì download từ trang chủ của 3T thôi

----------


## cncmaster

Vâng ạ, của em cái cổng Step pin nó ko xuất tín hiệu, chẳng hiểu do gì nữa, tù quá bác ạ, thank bác nhé

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> Vâng ạ, của em cái cổng Step pin nó ko xuất tín hiệu, chẳng hiểu do gì nữa, tù quá bác ạ, thank bác nhé


Bác chụp hình ảnh kết nối lên xem ạ. Em cũng đang dùng, xuất xung bình thường mà.

----------


## vusvus

> Vâng ạ, của em cái cổng Step pin nó ko xuất tín hiệu, chẳng hiểu do gì nữa, tù quá bác ạ, thank bác nhé


Bác xem driver đã cài thành công chưa nhé,driver này lúc mình cài thì bị phần digital signatures phải tắt phần này đi mới cài vào được

----------


## cncmaster

Driver của em nó nhận rùi bác ạ, nhưng khi dùng đồng hồ đo các cổng Step pin xuất tín hiệu ra thì ko thấy có tín hiệu gì, khi em chạy chế độ Jog để đo tín hiệu cũng ko có. bác nào đã đấu nối thành công và test thử ok rồi cho em xin bản cài đặt Mach3 coppy hêt thư mục cài trrong ổ C ạ, với sơ đồ đấu nối với ạ. Nói chung dùng hàng ko chính hãng với phần mềm nó rách việc  lắm các bác ạ  :Frown: (

----------


## CKD

Sao bác không đấu step vào mà test? Đo xung đâu có kịch cụ gì đâu.
Nếu muốn test output với VOM thì làm thế này.
B1. Set step (pin port) theo hướng dẫn.
B2. Bấm chạy cho trục cần test.
B3. Lấy VOM đo V out, mà tùy theo kiểu output mà có cách đo cho phù hợp. Open colector thì đo Omh cũng ok.
B4. Lại vào pinport, set active low/hight (cứ đổi trạng thái là xong).
B5. Thực hiện lại bước 2 & 3. Nếu thấy VOM đổi trạng thái tức là output Ok, không thành vấn đề.

----------


## cncmaster

:Big Grin:  e đấu step rồi, nó ko chạy, đổi pin port các kiểu ko hề có tín hiệu, gọi điện buôn dưa lê 30 phút với bên support robot3t mà không có kết quả, làm theo hướng dẫn cũng ko có tín hiệu các bác ạ, bác nào test ok cho em xin bản cài đặt sẵn mach3 trong ổ C, e copy đè nó lên xem có đc không ạ, ko  thì cài lại win xem sao, thử nhiều máy lắm rồi mà vẫn ko ra kết quả gì  :Frown: (

----------


## CKD

Báo cáo các bác.
1. Mình đã test BOB xuất PWM ok, có thể config Pin/Port y như với LPT. Lưu ý là Out 1, 14, 16, 17 là có opto cách ly.
2. Output #1 (thường dùng tắt/mở spindle) có thể config Pin/Port y như với LPT. Lưu ý là Out 1, 14, 16, 17 là có opto cách ly.
3. Plugin không có Dwell (lệnh chờ, delay). Do đó sẽ không config thời gian chờ tăng tốc được, ngay sau khi bật spindle thì Mach3 sẽ chạy ngay.

4. Phần DRO thì không thấy Blended Velocity DRO (OEM DRO code 813), Velocity per Rev DRO (OEM DRO code 58).
5. Việc chạy nội suy với kích thước quá nhỏ thì báo lỗi như đã đề cập.

Bác Toại có liên lạc với mình. Ngoài việc thêm 5V để thuận tiện hơn khi kết nối với driver ở USB3T-V2 thì những thứ khác (firmware, plugin) vẫn chưa có thay đổi gì. Nhân lực bên 3T có hạn và chưa xử lý kịp. Mong các bạn thông cảm.

----------

Bongmayquathem, vusvus

----------


## IRF945

Cái này có gì đâu mà rắc rối thế. Dễ ẹt mà.
Đưa mèo lên mình gửi file cho

----------


## IRF945

Check mèo đi. Gửi file rồi đó.
Các chân pul của 3 trục chú bật VOM về 0.5VDC. Que đen GND. Que đỏ lần lượt Pin 2. 4
 6
Đo Dir thì bật VOM về 10VDC . Đo các PIN 3. 5 .7
DỄ ẸC CÓ GÌ ĐÂU

----------


## cncmaster

> Check mèo đi. Gửi file rồi đó.
> Các chân pul của 3 trục chú bật VOM về 0.5VDC. Que đen GND. Que đỏ lần lượt Pin 2. 4
>  6
> Đo Dir thì bật VOM về 10VDC . Đo các PIN 3. 5 .7
> DỄ ẸC CÓ GÌ ĐÂU


Thank bác nhé, em thử cai của bác xem sao, em  làm như đúng manual mà ko đc,hix

----------

